# 3 MEMBERS NEEDED



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2006)

857 acre club needs 3 members to fill 15 member club in Laurens Co near Cadwell.Deer,Turkey,Waterfowl,Rabbits and Quail.3 ponds,Camphouse with utilities, room for campers.Surrounded by agriculture.Dues $795 includes Power and Family.Call Bryan@ (478)745-8181


----------



## Bryan (Aug 16, 2006)

btt


----------



## Bryan (Aug 20, 2006)

btt


----------



## Bryan (Aug 27, 2006)

btt


----------



## Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

btt


----------



## AlexPeres (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Bryan still looking for members I was up there last month and took a 220 acre lease in Jefferson county what a drive 10 hours. Only thing missing now is a place to stay in which I'm looking for a camper right now to sleep 4. If you see or hear anything let me know Something cheap...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 21, 2006)

btt


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry I'm stupid but what does btt mean?? Does anyone actively hunt quail there now??


----------



## Bryan (Sep 21, 2006)

Means back to the top.Couple guys hunt birds.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 24, 2006)

Could you describe the property a little more, hardwoods foodlpots, stands etc?

Also list any club rules about deer hunting?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## dukedawg (Dec 8, 2006)

Bryan, whereabouts in Laurens Co. is the lease located.  My dad and me hunt in Wilikinson and I live in Eatonton.  Very interested in 2007 season.  Let me know if you have any spots for next year.  No alcohol allowed?...if so, thats a plus for us.  Conscentious and courteous hunters.  Thanks for any info.  

Wes


----------



## Bishop (Mar 7, 2007)

It’s a good club and enjoyed this past deer season there.  Bryan is a good person, as well as other members that I had a great opportunity to be around.

Looking forward to many more hunts and meeting any possible new members  

btt


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 2, 2007)

still needing members?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jun 3, 2007)

What kind of ducks (woodies,mallards,hoodies???) And what kind of numbers??? What is the size of the area that can be hunted for ducks??? I am interested just would like to know these few things.


----------



## hunter189:) (Jun 6, 2007)

i am twelve years old and hunted with my dad last year at this club.the kids dont anoy you its just i didn't get along with them.sorry bryan. this is a great club for the price.it has a great clubhouse with a kitchen and a place to eat. the guys are friendly there and are great to hunt with. i enjoyed hunting there and saw many deer.there is alot of land to hunt and many deer so take the advange while it lasts and get a look at this fantastic club.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 6, 2007)

btt


----------



## gene (Jun 6, 2007)

I know this is for posting lease information, so I want post a reply about hunter189 on here. If you would like to know more about his post you can go to "around the campfire" and I will give you more information on his post.
As for the club I have been a member for 2 years and will be back for a third. The other members are great to spend time with. We had a good time last year, as for the hunting I would have to say that there are plenty of deer. I don't think that there was a member that didn't see a deer that he didn't pass on. In saying this, the club does go by state regs, but again I don't know any club member that went out and shot every deer he saw. This is not a trophy club, but in the two years I have been in this club there has been several nice bucks taken and some game cam pictures of other nice bucks thet are still around. Sorry for the long post, but I felt like everyone should know this is a good club and a place you can take the family.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 7, 2007)

First…..   Last year was my first year in the club, and not knowing anyone, other than a buddy who joined at the same time, I had only met Bryan.  He took his time and welcomed us, showed us around, and answered any and all questions.  Bryan offered to help in any way needed, and this became more evident as I was scouting and attempting to place a stand.  He offered his help; even though I’m sure he had other things he could be doing.  

This is a great club, and as I met more of the members I knew they all were good people.  I enjoyed the campfires and hearing what each hunt brought to each person at camp.

I was upset when I first saw the post by hunter189, and was close to replying; however I felt it best to cool down first.  Then I was glad to see hunter189 recanted his previous post (which has since been removed).  
Anyone considering a club in this area needs to look at it.  It has lots to offer.  As Gene said we all saw deer, and we all let a lot walk.  It has turkey, I seen them also, and with the ponds it attracts the ducks and the fields have other feathered critters.  Most of all it has good people to build friendships with.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2007)

btt


----------

